# Dymatize Elite Whey vs. ON 100%



## ddawg (Jan 6, 2006)

I've been using ON Gold Standard Whey for a while, but I've heard a lot of good things about Dymatize Elite Whey.  I was thinking about trying it out but I was wondering if it is as good in quality and BCAA profile as ON?  Any opinions?  I noticed it also has a lot less cholesterol than ON.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 6, 2006)

I use on have for a while . i love it. i use the regular not the gold. and i use 2 scoops 3 times a day


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't see cholesterol being a concern for whey shakes. I love my ON and haven't considered trying to find a substitute. Try ON Rocky Road!


----------



## ddawg (Jan 6, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I don't see cholesterol being a concern for whey shakes. I love my ON and haven't considered trying to find a substitute. Try ON Rocky Road!



I was just mentioning the cholesterol as a side note....I don't really care about that.  I just wanted to try some of the Dymatize flavors but only if the quality and BCAA profile of it is as good as ON.  Anyone know?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 6, 2006)

Whey has the same BCAA profile, dispite what company makes it.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 6, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I don't see cholesterol being a concern for whey shakes. I love my ON and haven't considered trying to find a substitute. Try *ON Rocky Road*!


good choice!


----------



## ddawg (Jan 6, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Whey has the same BCAA profile, dispite what company makes it.



Oh....ok, thanks a lot.  Do you know if the quality of the protein of Dymatize is as good as ON?


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 6, 2006)

i did post some lab reports in here a while back, 5 protein powders were tested, ON came 2nd, dymatize came in at 5th i think, and FYI the company that came top were the ones that published the tests, personally i've found ON to be top stuff, i have no plans to swtich


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 6, 2006)

heres the thread i was talking about
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=51255&highlight=reflex+dymatize


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 6, 2006)

young d said:
			
		

> heres the thread i was talking about
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=51255&highlight=reflex+dymatize


Crap! Ii just baught a 5lb tub of Dymatize isolate. Considering they are last on that list, It now makes what i baught suspect.


----------



## rampage18567 (Apr 15, 2012)

This thread is very Useful.


----------



## hill450 (Apr 16, 2012)

I really like dymatize whey. The taste is pretty subtle but you get used to it. I don't have the money for the ON name. I highly doubt its that much better to justify the price. Never had a problem with dymatize. Never cared much for ON either though.


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 16, 2012)

I love dymatize. Chocolate. I did an experiment a few years ago. 5 shakes a day on a recomp. Made with skim milk with a shot of olive oil in every shake and a banana in the first 2 of the day. I lost 12 lbs with no noticable muscle loss in the 2 weeks. But by that time I was ravenous. I needed MEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## haussanator (Apr 18, 2012)

Anybody use MuscleFeast Whey Isolate?


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 18, 2012)

Dymatize tastes way better IMO


----------

